# Kestrel SIM-180, any good?



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi

I'm going to move from DA to rotary, and have been doing a bit of research. It seems the Makita is the way forward, but wondered what you guys thought of the Kestrel SIM-180 as a cheaper alternative? And do they use the same backing plates as Matika?

Many thanks:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I've got a Kestrel and it does the same job IMO :thumb:

I have had both


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Very good machine.

For personal use i.e. maintaining your own car and maybe the occasional detail on friends/family i wouldn't even entertain spending that much money on a Makita.


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Cheers fellas, can't really go wrong at that price ;-)


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

It is a good machine, and does work very well - we'ved had a few come through out machine polishing classes. 

I find that under heavy pressure from compounding, the ones that have been brought to our classes seemed to struggle to maintain pad rpm, not sure if they have electronic speed control, but if they do it does seem that aspect struggles rather compared to a Makita which reamins rock solid at speed pretty much regardless of how your treat it! I also find the Makitas a little smoother in use but this only really becomes relevant if you are using them often. As a occasional use machine, the Kestral is hard to beat and I prefer it to the more expensive Milwaukee and Metabo rotaries.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

It's a step up from a silverline with a much better lead. They do have an electronic load control, but the motor is never going to be as good as a Makita but they seem very reliable. For the money you can't go wrong. Ours even come with a 6" backing plate (same fit as makita) and carry case which makes them even better value than a silverline so to me it's a no brainer.


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> It is a good machine, and does work very well - we'ved had a few come through out machine polishing classes.
> 
> I find that under heavy pressure from compounding, the ones that have been brought to our classes seemed to struggle to maintain pad rpm, not sure if they have electronic speed control, but if they do it does seem that aspect struggles rather compared to a Makita which reamins rock solid at speed pretty much regardless of how your treat it! I also find the Makitas a little smoother in use but this only really becomes relevant if you are using them often. As a occasional use machine, the Kestral is hard to beat and I prefer it to the more expensive Milwaukee and Metabo rotaries.


Thanks Dave, that's really helpful, much appreciated:thumb:


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

CleanYourCar said:


> It's a step up from a silverline with a much better lead. They do have an electronic load control, but the motor is never going to be as good as a Makita but they seem very reliable. For the money you can't go wrong. Ours even come with a 6" backing plate (same fit as makita) and carry case which makes them even better value than a silverline so to me it's a no brainer.


Thanks very much for the info, looks like a cracking deal that:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

This might help- http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=91227


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

Also take a look at the Silverline, basically same model as the Kestrel, albeit as Tim has pointed out the cable is a little thinner but it does feature better ventilation and comes with a 3 year UK manufacturers guarantee. 

Plus its a few £ cheaper making it ideal for an enthusiast / beginner or as a back-up machine for a pro.


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Gleammachine said:


> This might help- http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=91227


Thanks very much for this link, had a good read of that. Seems like a cracking machine for the money:thumb:


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks 7Mat:thumb:


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

I bought one last year and have used it on both my cars - really pleased with it.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

i may have a kestrel up for sale in the next week if you interested only a month old


----------

